# Nintendo divulges info about hardware and software sales as of March 31st, 2014



## Death-kun (May 7, 2014)

I thought this would be better in a topic of its own instead of just posting the same thing over and over in every Nintendo thread we have in the Game Shelf.

Main Page: 

Nintendo has posted a $228 million net loss for the fiscal year. 



Software sales are strong for both the WiiU and 3DS. But the WiiU hardware is still struggling to sell, which is undoubtedly causing most of Nintendo's financial problems. Here we can see hardware and software sales data for the WiiU, 3DS, and all the other gaming consoles Nintendo has made (except for the Virtual Boy ).



And here you can see the top-selling games for the WiiU, 3DS, Wii and DS. Expect a lot of Mario, Pokemon, and Animal Crossing.




Discussion is open.


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2014)

It annoys me to no end that yet again that a fucking "New" Mario game is selling shitloads of units to the point of being the most sold game of the system. Jesus fucking Christ. I'm surprised Nintendo Land sold so much though.

I should be more annoyed that a Remaster of a recent-ish Zelda is also one of the high selling of the franchise but hey, it's mostly cause there's still barely any games in it.

The 3DS game sales are pretty fucking good. Luigi's Mansion 2 sold much mroe than I was expecting and Ocarina of Time 3D as well. Good to see that ALBW is selling nice too.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It annoys me to no end that yet again that a fucking "New" Mario game is selling shitloads of units to the point of being the most sold game of the system. Jesus fucking Christ. I'm surprised Nintendo Land sold so much though.
> 
> I should be more annoyed that a Remaster of a recent-ish Zelda is also one of the high selling of the franchise but hey, it's mostly cause there's still barely any games in it.
> 
> The 3DS game sales are pretty fucking good. Luigi's Mansion 2 sold much mroe than I was expecting and Ocarina of Time 3D as well. Good to see that ALBW is selling nice too.



Well it was the only "good" game out at the time aside from ZombiU. Also, the numbers include hardware-software bundles, which is probably why Nintendo Land is so high. 

Windwaker HD is probably so high because it's the only Zelda game on the system. That, and it's also a great game.


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2014)

Luigi's Mansion 2 on a list at all.

*swells with Weegee*


----------



## Naruto (May 7, 2014)

It's scary to see just how much more Super Mario 3D Land sold compared to pretty much everything else.

I have the game but I don't think it's better than the Ocarina of Time remake, which sold only a third of the copies 

No wonder they keep pumping out mario games when people buy them like hotcakes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2014)

nintendo needs to do something!


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2014)

Good on my boy Luigi showing the haters what's up.

Though that feel when Tomodachi life outsells Fire Emblem.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2014)

Dem 3DS sales 

Link Between Worlds should have sold more tho.. That game is the materialization of fun.. 

Pokemon proven master race


----------



## Monna (May 8, 2014)

As long as they continue to make Kirby games I'll support them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2014)

Everything considered, The year of Luigi ended up burning money it seems.

Once a sidekick, always a sidekick. You fucked up, weegee.


----------



## Bioness (May 9, 2014)

They need to release the big name games, and not just Mario.

Pokemon Colosseum 2, a Metroid game, Pokemon Battle Rev Stadium 4, A Legend of Zelda game (with Zelda as the hero ), more games rated M.


And finally they need to recall all those gamepads and *BURN THEM*.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2014)

> And finally they need to recall all those gamepads and BURN THEM.



Are they really that bad?

And yes, Nintendo does need more popular franchises to be released.


----------



## Bioness (May 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Are they really that bad?
> 
> And yes, Nintendo does need more popular franchises to be released.



It weighs 3.5 lb and only lasts for 3 hours before the batteries die. Not to mention it is awkward to hold and using the touchscreen interrupts the flow of gameplay.

Yes, I would like nothing more for them to admit it is shit and ship out some Gamecube style controllers for use on all future game releases. Seriously, the system may have flunk but the Gamecube controllers just felt amazing to hold.


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Are they really that bad?
> 
> And yes, Nintendo does need more popular franchises to be released.



No.

But it would probably be a good idea to give consumers a reason why they should give a shit about it in any capacity other than simply having a 2nd screen. I think that's why they're implementing the NFC plan.


----------



## Canute87 (May 9, 2014)

What the fuck were they thinking when they designed that console.





Shirker said:


> No.
> 
> But it would probably be a good idea to give consumers a reason why they should give a shit about it in any capacity other than simply having a 2nd screen. I think that's why they're implementing the NFC plan.



The gamepad was designed with the intension of fishing in the casual gamers that nintendo thought was a safe investment after the wii blowout.  Now that has fallen flat on it's face they have no idea what to do with the damn thing.

It's amazing though how one controller can really mess up things ( and i literally mean ONE as the console can only support one of the damn things to begin with)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 9, 2014)

Bioness said:


> It weighs 3.5 lb and only lasts for 3 hours before the batteries die. Not to mention it is awkward to hold and using the touchscreen interrupts the flow of gameplay.
> 
> Yes, I would like nothing more for them to admit it is shit and ship out some Gamecube style controllers for use on all future game releases. Seriously, the system may have flunk but the Gamecube controllers just felt amazing to hold.



Why does using the touch screen have to interrupt the flow of gameplay? Either you focus on one screen or you use it for asymetric gameplay? There's an entire mechanic designed around this with Zombi U XD ( Its why its a Zombi game in the first place lol)

Or you use it like pikmin 3 does. 

There are tons of great applications for the gamepad, I've come up with several of them 

And honestly I like the Wii U Pro Controller more.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 9, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> What the fuck were they thinking when they designed that console.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You cant honestly believe that. Everything around the gamepad screams "Device for core gamers"

Casuals themselves are confused by it. 

Its a bloody traditional controller with a touch screen with gyroscopes. Pretty much everything it does is enhance a core gaming style in a non gimmicky way.  Its a universal remote for your gaming console, it makes the UI much better anyway. 

This console should be getting shooters,rogue likes, and RTS's out the ass. Its extremely easy to come up with applications for it. Any strategy game, Stuff like Trauma Team, Zangeki No Reginleiv, The Last Story all have combat or interaction practically built for the device. Games like Starfox or Metroid would interact brilliantly with it.  Its gonna be great with X too if I can use it to clear some shit off the UI as well.

I expect Zelda and Fatal Frame to use it well, as with Watch Dogs and Sonic Boom as well

And if you have battery life issues... plug it in. Or get the bigger battery for it. Its barely 2 kilograms(since it distributes weight evenly)

Hell the controls are built for shooters with asymmetrical analogues up top, the D-Pad is great for fighting games 

Look you dont look at two screens on the device, and if you're glancing down its because you have time to do so. And if you need to see both screens for anything ( Wii Mote+ with Pad in Pikmin3) you stick it in its stand and put it in front of you while you game.


----------



## Monna (May 9, 2014)

Bioness said:


> They need to release the big name games, and not just Mario.
> 
> Pokemon Colosseum 2, a Metroid game, Pokemon Battle Rev Stadium 4, A Legend of Zelda game (with Zelda as the hero ), more games rated M.[/COLOR][/B].


lolno. Pokemon and Zelda are in the same boat as Mario. Nintendo keeps pushing out mindless Pokemon titles and remakes (same with Zelda) and flooding the market with their staleness. They are over saturating the market.

They should take a break from their Pokemon/Zelda/Mario borderline shovelware titles and release more titles from their less popular but more interesting franchises such as Kirby, Metroid, F-Zero, Starfox, Fire Emblem, ect. Too bad that will never happen because lolmoney.


----------



## Canute87 (May 9, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You cant honestly believe that. Everything around the gamepad screams "Device for core gamers"
> 
> Casuals themselves are confused by it.



I actually do.  Nintendo themselves were able to come up with games that made efficient use of the motion controls even now with some of their current games.  As for the games on the wii u that has not happened.  Even when they were showcasing the controller the games that were being used were casual games.



> Its a bloody traditional controller with a touch screen with gyroscopes. Pretty much everything it does is enhance a core gaming style in a non gimmicky way.  Its a universal remote for your gaming console, it makes the UI much better anyway.



Not worth the sacrifices they had to make for it. Like seriously not worth it.




> This console should be getting shooters,rogue likes, and RTS's out the ass. Its extremely easy to come up with applications for it. Any strategy game, Stuff like Trauma Team, Zangeki No Reginleiv, The Last Story all have combat or interaction practically built for the device. Games like Starfox or Metroid would interact brilliantly with it.  Its gonna be great with X too if I can use it to clear some shit off the UI as well.



Oh pray tell how you plan to use it for metroid?



> I expect Zelda and Fatal Frame to use it well, as with Watch Dogs and Sonic Boom as well



Fatal Frame is one game, how many games really use a camera and how many games that would also make good use of it WON'T come to the console because of it's short comings?  What's the point of developing something hardly anybody is going to use because they aren't hyped for your console in the least?

Zelda makes an effort to use every feature or gimmick that Nintendo has with their consoles  doesn't mean it's better.  How many times have i heard people hear saying they wished to play zelda with a normal controller.



> And if you have battery life issues... plug it in. Or get the bigger battery for it. Its barely 2 kilograms(since it distributes weight evenly)
> 
> Hell the controls are built for shooters with asymmetrical analogues up top, the D-Pad is great for fighting games


Those lovely control schemes can be easily integrated into a regular controller.



> Look you dont look at two screens on the device, and if you're glancing down its because you have time to do so. And if you need to see both screens for anything ( Wii Mote+ with Pad in Pikmin3) you stick it in its stand and put it in front of you while you game.



That just makes the controller look like dead weight.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 9, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> lolno. Pokemon and Zelda are in the same boat as Mario. Nintendo keeps pushing out mindless Pokemon titles and remakes (same with Zelda) and flooding the market with their staleness. They are over saturating the market.
> 
> They should take a break from their Pokemon/Zelda/Mario borderline shovelware titles and release more titles from their less popular but more interesting franchises such as Kirby, Metroid, F-Zero, Starfox, Fire Emblem, ect. Too bad that will never happen because lolmoney.



Pretty much. It's the time where games cost a shit ton of money to make so hardly anyone is willing to take a risk now in the fear that the title will flop and things will get worse.

Mario, Pokemon, and Zelda are their reliable money makers

Although in Nintendo's case they really need to bring out all they've got.

On another note, don't Kirby games usually do pretty damn well? I know Awakening basically saved Fire Emblem from dying out.

F-Zero just needs a little thought put into it. Racing games can still sell well.

Star Fox...eh that needs some help. Doesn't help that Command was basically SF's Other M and SF 3D came out when the 3DS was selling like crap.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 9, 2014)

s





Canute87 said:


> I actually do.  Nintendo themselves were able to come up with games that made efficient use of the motion controls even now with some of their current games.  As for the games on the wii u that has not happened.  Even when they were showcasing the controller the games that were being used were casual games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you even have a Wii U?

This is like complaining about not knowing how to use a gun properly.
Also stinks of a lack of creativity 

The gamepad enhances pretty much every aspect of a core gaming feature. That's what it does.  Its a pretty simple controller with a few extra features and some interesting applications 

Hell you can even have an RTS where you're in top down on the gamepad and third person on the  TV Screen if you wanted to, its great for horror games as well.

( And its really obvious how it'd be used in a metroid or a starfox game, its gadgetry and a view finder)

Not to mention the gamepad's nigh best what makes VC completely worth it on the Wii U.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 9, 2014)

you know what I'd be down for? A wireless Wii U controler  modeled after the gamecube controler. Could they actually make a version of the Wii U that doesn't need the tablet controler?


----------



## Monna (May 9, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Pretty much. It's the time where games cost a shit ton of money to make so hardly anyone is willing to take a risk now in the fear that the title will flop and things will get worse.
> 
> Mario, Pokemon, and Zelda are their reliable money makers
> 
> ...


Kirby in particular has been doing great. Kirby games have always been coming out consistently, maybe a new one every other year or so on average, however they haven't been flooding the market like Nintendo's big 3 have with their new titles.

Ideally I think Nintedno should slow down their Mario, Pokemon, and Zelda releases to a pacing similar to that of Kirby releases, and focus on trying to revitalize some of their currently lagging franchises like Metroid, F-Zero, and Starfox.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 10, 2014)

"With Metroid it's very easy to imagine some interesting implementation for Wii U," Miyamoto mentioned. "I think that having another screen with the gyro built in really gives you a lot of interesting opportunities for development, and we can bring a lot of our games to life in a completely unique way with that."


    Yet the one that Miyamoto really wants to see? The Nintendo executive didn't give any details, but noted that "personally" the franchise he wants most on Wii U is Star Fox. Here's hoping one day Miyamoto's wish - alongside millions of Nintendo fans - is realized on the HD system.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 10, 2014)

The question about Star Fox is, would it be a rail shooter like SF64, or would it be a more polished and refined Assault style/ Something similar to Kid Icarus Uprising?

Either way, I hope the writing isn't shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 10, 2014)

I think its gonna be a hybrid of Assault style game with rpg mechanics or something entirely different

Rail shooters have zero commercial appeal in this day and age.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2014)

Except Kid Icarus is a rail shooter most of the time.

Considering Star Fox only has like, only 2 truly great games in the whole series, and Nintendo seems dead set on not making rail shooters anymore if they don't have a hardware gimmick like Kid Icarus' motion controls or the 3D in the Star Fox remaster, they might as well ditch the thing since they clearly have no idea what the fuck to do with it and focus on other series like F-Zero or Kid Icarus. At this point the interest for Star Fox is pretty lukewarm after mediocre Zelda clones.

The 3DS remaster was really cool though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 10, 2014)

KI's land sections are liked more


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2014)

Wait, what?

Seriously?

The movement in the ground sections is absolute ass. Why would anyone like them more? I haven't really discussed about the game online, I played it recently.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 10, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> lolno. Pokemon and Zelda are in the same boat as Mario. Nintendo keeps pushing out mindless Pokemon titles and remakes (same with Zelda) and flooding the market with their staleness. They are over saturating the market.
> 
> They should take a break from their Pokemon/Zelda/Mario borderline shovelware titles and release more titles from their less popular but more interesting franchises such as Kirby, Metroid, F-Zero, Starfox, Fire Emblem, ect. Too bad that will never happen because lolmoney.



But... Pokemon Alpha Sapphire Q-Q 

A decent new Metroid would be pretty sweet though yeah.  

I've never been bored with a Pokemon game though, maybe it's just nostalgia but that feeling of a brand new Pokemon adventure, remake or not is a great feeling that I can't get enough of.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> The movement in the ground sections is absolute ass. Why would anyone like them more? I haven't really discussed about the game online, I played it recently.



Nah its pretty simple. 

Stylus plus circle pad equals full flexibility.

( through I with the triggers on a 3DS had more feedback)


----------



## random user (May 10, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> lolno. Pokemon and Zelda are in the same boat as Mario. Nintendo keeps pushing out mindless Pokemon titles and remakes (same with Zelda) and flooding the market with their staleness. They are over saturating the market.
> 
> They should take a break from their Pokemon/Zelda/Mario borderline shovelware titles and release more titles from their less popular but more interesting franchises such as Kirby, Metroid, F-Zero, Starfox, Fire Emblem, ect. Too bad that will never happen because lolmoney.


So true. And since nobody gives a flying fuck about wii u they keep pushing them on 3ds. Developing for it is so much cheaper and faster that there's basically a non stop stream of pokezeldamario titles, not giving audience any breather to build up the interest. No wonder even "main" entries in those franchises are going into slumps.


----------



## Bioness (May 10, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> lolno. Pokemon and Zelda are in the same boat as Mario. Nintendo keeps pushing out *mindless Pokemon titles and remakes* (same with Zelda) and flooding the market with their staleness. They are over saturating the market.
> 
> They should take a break from their Pokemon/Zelda/Mario borderline shovelware titles and release more titles from their less popular but more interesting franchises such as Kirby, Metroid, F-Zero, Starfox, Fire Emblem, ect. Too bad that will never happen because lolmoney.





No seriously, if anything is mindless it is the Kirby titles. I swear they are the easier games to make out of all the Nintendo Franchise. A single main series Pokemon game will sell 15x the amount of copies as a Kirby game, and per game make more money than Mario.

Pokemon has a set pattern with their releases, excluding spin offs they are predictable.



> While releases continue to break patterns, there is an overall model that the release of new core series games follows.
> When a generation of Pok?mon games begins, a pair of games is always released. These paired versions feature virtually the same storyline as each other, but each version-exclusive Pok?mon differ, and some other elements are usually slightly different. This encourages trading, as it is required in order to complete the Pok?dex.
> A solitary version is later released with several minor storyline tweaks, but taking place in the same region and following the same basic storyline. Like the paired versions before it, it will always lack some of the Pok?mon but will also contain some of those species missing from either of them; thus, a player of the solitary version must link together with the paired versions to complete the Pok?dex as well.
> Sometimes, a secondary set of paired versions may be released. These paired versions are usually remakes of earlier titles and are not accompanied by a solitary version, since the latter's additions and changes are taken into consideration. Generation V broke with tradition by releasing a second pair of games as a sequel to the primary paired versions instead of a remake.
> New generations are typically announced and marketed every three to four years.



I personally think it is one of the most balanced game release set ups out there.

Regardless, I wasn't talking about the main series Pokemon games, I was talking about the spin offs which serve to supplement and expand on the main games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2014)

*NINTENDO FIIIIIIIIIIGHT!*

*MY REHASH IS LESS REHASED THAN YOUR REHASH!*


----------



## Monna (May 10, 2014)

I didn't read your entire post Bioness, but Pokemon is shit. You know selling a massive amount of copies has nothing to do with quality. Just means Pokemon games appeal to the masses.


----------



## Bioness (May 10, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I didn't read your entire post Bioness, but Pokemon is shit. You know selling a massive amount of copies has nothing to do with quality. Just means Pokemon games appeal to the masses.



How can it appeal to the masses if it has stuck with the same formula for 18 years? Pokemon X and Y have a bit of fan favoritism in there, but overall Pokemon has just an appealing design with or without what people think. It isn't like games like Grand Theft Auto (after 3) or Modern Duty which only serves to feed on the market belonging to those genres. If anything Pokemon absolutely does not appeal to the masses and really just appeals to a certain type of people like "Collectors" or "Explorers".

The amount of the time spent on a Pokemon game and the thought put into it are above most other Nintendo Franchises (barring certain Legend of Zelda and Metroid titles). If you want to call Pokemon shit you better have information and reasons backing it up. Hint: It isn't "quality" isn't a fucking reason.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 10, 2014)

Man fuck all of you'

Pokemon and kirby are awesome.

And shit i only play Nintendo's niche franchises, and Im the one most content with their systems hahahhahaha 


I'd hate to be one of those guys who's all into random shooter and adventure games XD

Also nintendo comes out with their shit often in different styles because people will undoubtedly buy it. And they continue to do so.

You know what fucks up their platform? Every time they deviate from that and try to compete in some different manner or target a different market and not keep up with a steady stream of software.

See N64. See GameCube. See Wii U. 

All their worst selling platforms.

Why did the N64 do better than GCN? More exclusive shooters and sports games.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 10, 2014)

So will the Wii U be the gamecube all over again? Because it was a pretty fun system. Or will it be worse?

They probably shouldn't try the tablet thing again though


----------



## Bioness (May 10, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> So will the Wii U be the gamecube all over again? Because it was a pretty fun system. Or will it be worse?
> 
> They probably shouldn't try the tablet thing again though



Gamecube wasn't that bad, the Wii U is being compared to Virtual Boy in some instances, only thing that is keeping the Wii U's sale from completely tanking is the Nintendo logo stamped on it.



St NightRazr said:


> Man fuck all of you'
> 
> Pokemon and kirby are awesome.



I really like Kirby as well, but games are without a doubt the easiest, shortest, fastest developed titles out of all the other main Nintendo stuff.



> Also nintendo comes out with their shit often in different styles because people will undoubtedly buy it. And they continue to do so.
> 
> You know what fucks up their platform? Every time they deviate from that and try to compete in some different manner or target a different market and not keep up with a steady stream of software.
> 
> ...



Sad it took them 2 gaming generation to finally change to a proper disc.


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> So will the Wii U be the gamecube all over again? Because it was a pretty fun system. Or will it be worse?
> 
> They probably shouldn't try the tablet thing again though



People say at the rate they are going they'll be lucky to pull even gamecube numbers and quite frankly I agree with them.

The support for the console has also lessened significantly compared to the gamecube.


----------



## Bioness (May 10, 2014)

The GameCube also had an amazing controller, that thing was sex for your hands.

Its cute design and cheap price were also appealing :33


----------



## Monna (May 10, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I really like Kirby as well, but games are without a doubt the easiest, shortest, fastest developed titles out of all the other main Nintendo stuff.


That isn't even true, you are just making shit up now. At least Kirby isn't completely flooding the market like Pokemon is. I'm thankful for that.


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2014)

Bioness said:


> The GameCube also had an amazing controller, that thing was sex for your hands.
> 
> Its cute design and cheap price were also appealing :33



The best controller ever.


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2014)

Bioness said:


> The GameCube also had an amazing controller, that thing was sex for your hands.
> 
> Its cute design and cheap price were also appealing :33



Yeah I liked the shoulder buttons how your fingers would just rest in between between them.


----------



## Monna (May 10, 2014)

Dat wavebird


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The best controller ever.



Such a pretty controller.


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> That isn't even true, you are just making shit up now. At least Kirby isn't completely flooding the market like Pokemon is. I'm thankful for that.



How am I making that up?



The longest to beat was at 14 hours and that was fucking Kirby's Star Stacker. The newest game Kirby: Triple Deluxe takes 6 hours to beat. The main games of Pokemon take on average 30-40 hours to beat and this does NOT include the post story content which adds 20-30 hours to that. It doesn't take a genius to figure out which game is what in regards to challenge and time spent developing.

Pokemon also has different kinds of games, the last game that was radically different in the Kirby Franchise was Air Ride. Pokemon has the main series, Mysterious Dungeon series, Ranger series, Rumble series, Stadium series and several other spin offs.




Death-kun said:


> The best controller ever.



That one I didn't like


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Such a pretty controller.



Pretty?  To be honest it looks a bit ugly.


----------



## Canute87 (May 11, 2014)

Nah the xbox 1 controller was ugly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> People say at the rate they are going they'll be lucky to pull even gamecube numbers and quite frankly I agree with them.
> 
> The support for the console has also lessened significantly compared to the gamecube.


The gamecube had 650 games. Wii U's a year  and half old and it has already half of that


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Gamecube wasn't that bad, the Wii U is being compared to Virtual Boy in some instances, only thing that is keeping the Wii U's sale from completely tanking is the Nintendo logo stamped on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm.. No they're not.

Pehaps you should take a look at HAL's development cycle's before you go mouthing off at it XD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

The Wave Bird is fugly.

This best Controller 



Now watch it Evolve!! STAGE 1 EVOLUTION



STAGE TWO 



NOW IT HAS A BABY



SNES PAD WITH STICKS ON THE TOP.

PURE SEX.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

WiiU pro controller is easily one of the most comfortable controllers I've played with..

The PS2/PS3 controllers as well..


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2014)

If they made the Wavebird compatible with the WiiU I would still be using it. I've clocked in so many hours on mine that the rubber on the analog stick peeled off. I've put that thing through hell and back and it has never broke on me.


----------



## Naruto (May 11, 2014)

I love how shiny that last gamepad is.

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

The last one looks like the best controller, it should replace the WIi U's gamepad. 



> Nah the xbox 1 controller was ugly.



The original Xbox controller was pretty damn ugly, no clue what the fuck Microsoft's Xbox team was thinking when they made that controller.  Still, it was serviceable enough I suppose.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

Nah gamepad is legit.

But a pro controller should come in every box If I do say so myself


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Erm.. No they're not.
> 
> Pehaps you should take a look at HAL's development cycle's before you go mouthing off at it XD



Why don't you post HAL's development cycle, can't find it through Google, I gave reasons for mine, where are yours? The games take an extremely short amount of time to beat THAT IS A FACT, even getting 100% doesn't take long.



St NightRazr said:


> The gamecube had 650 games. Wii U's a year  and half old and it has already half of that



The Nintendo 64 only had 387 games, and the Wii had 1,222 games, Nintendo console systems always have less games than Sony or Microsoft.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2014)

Kirby is one of Nintendo's better IPs. The games being relatively short doesn't detract from the fun, quality or the gameplay. Who really cares how long a Kirby game was in development? All that matters is if the game was fun, and Kirby games have a reputation for being lots of fun.

But calling Kirby games "mindless" while praising a *third* set of Pokemon remakes is a little hypocritical, don't you think?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Nah the xbox 1 controller was ugly.



Oh, the days where I played Xbox with a toaster full of buttons...those were the days.

The 360 controller is the best controller I have yet to hold. It speaks plenty when the Pro-controller of the WiiU is so similar to it, symmetrical sticks are for plebs, though. The Gamecube controller comes to a close second place, despite being so weird at first glance.


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Kirby is one of Nintendo's better IPs. The games being relatively short doesn't detract from the fun, quality or the gameplay. Who really cares how long a Kirby game was in development? All that matters is if the game was fun, and Kirby games have a reputation for being lots of fun.
> 
> But calling Kirby games "mindless" while praising a *third* set of Pokemon remakes is a little hypocritical, don't you think?



Me calling Kirby mindless was more to irritate the Pokemon hater who called Pokemon mindless first. I love Kirby, the games are fun and low stress which I like, I've said this multiple times already.

The Pokemon remakes also have a reason, Pokemon involves trading and with older games it becomes more difficult to get those Pokemon. Having said that, remakes are what fans have wanted, I do doubt they will ask for a Diamond and Pearl anytime soon though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, the days where I played Xbox with a toaster full of buttons...those were the days.
> 
> The 360 controller is the best controller I have yet to hold. It speaks plenty when the Pro-controller of the WiiU is so similar to it, symmetrical sticks are for plebs, though. The Gamecube controller comes to a close second place, despite being so weird at first glance.



Asymmetrical stick sucks.  Wii U Pro is actually best for shooters since the triggers and the movement + camera stick are in primary positions. Not that awkward shit with asymmetric sticks

This is why the C stick on the gamecube is barely used.(by me)

The problem with the PS4 is they put those sticks on the bottom. They need to be on the top for maximum comfort. Afterall sticks up top is the most natural position. Primary grip positions.

Sony's controllers suck, you have to hold them like a chicken with your arms out wide rather than GRIPPING the controller like a man.  

(Although some folks have to do that with the  OG 3DS since they cant grip it, I grip mine XD)

What I prefer with the Pro over the 360 is mainly the size and width. Its slimmer and lighter, more of a heft to the grip, and the back triggers arent so flippy. They'll be great for Bayonetta 2. And unlike the 360, its perfect for fighting games. That D-pad and the face buttons are sweet. The overall shape and placement reminds me of the SNES controller


Kirby games have a lot of replay value( and can get very tough with that mess) when I was a kid ( I was 5 when first kirby came out) I was a one and done kind of guy and I just ate up games so I never really replayed them( and missed out on some of the good stuff) so I played a lot of RPG and Strategy titles, because they were long and rewarding.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Me calling Kirby mindless was more to irritate the Pokemon hater who called Pokemon mindless first. I love Kirby, the games are fun and low stress which I like, I've said this multiple times already.



Ahhh, I see. My fault then, I thought I had the read the argument completely.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2014)

Japan is NintendoLand


----------



## random user (May 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> symmetrical sticks are for plebs, though.


Controllers with asymmetrical sticks are hipsters of the controllers.

"Look, we're totally not dualshock now"

It's like pants with buttons instead of zippers. You ain't improved nothing.


----------



## Xiammes (May 12, 2014)

When you add up the SNES, N64, and GC sales they only outnumber the wii sales by 2 million. It makes you realize how much of a outlier the wii was as a console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, they grew the console market and then decided they'd try and have their cake and eat it too.

They stopped really supporting the audience they grew on Wii circa 2010 and started focusing on that core gamer stickh again and really half assed things from there with the WIi U.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2014)

I wonder how sustainable the casual gamer market would have been had Nintendo heavily focused on it late in the Wii's lifespan and for the Wii U, always felt like it was a fickle market that couldn't be relied on for the long term.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2014)

the market's not that fickle actually

You just make easily accessible games with fun replay value and they gobble it up in mass amounts till they get tired of it.

Activision learned this well with Call of Duty. 

Multiplayer was a key component to both.

If you look at the mobile market, its only really just like 2-3% of the population who owns smartphones contributing to the top 10 grossing games that are killing the rest of the market.

This is why games like flappy bird have no long term lifecycle, like say Guitar hero or tony hawk did(tony hawk is a relic of the 90's though, as are wrestling games)

This is a good article on the subject 




This is particularly why Im interested in Nintendo's QOL thingy, mainly because a. Its pushing them to build a Steam Like platform for their ecosystem of games b. these guys are great at creating synergistic content, 

Basically it Seperated what Defined the Wii from Nintendo's GameCubes and allows them to focus their software on both audiences, but still provide some synergy between all their products that increases the value the consumer has for Nintendo's network over all. 

So yeah Im expecting some strange gaming appliances


----------

